# Is this mold growing on my soap?



## soapopera (May 14, 2012)

Anyone seen this before on their soaps? The black soap actually have ash before I wipe it off with a damp towel, but now it have something white and fuzzy on it. Only a few bars in this batch affected. The light soap is GM. I'm not sure how's the texture of it as it's a pix sent to me by my friend telling what's on his soap and whether it had spoiled. I still have one bar of the same GM batch which I gave him and currently there's nothing wrong with it. Also this GM soap have been shrinkwrapped for at least a year.


----------



## Fragola (May 15, 2012)

White is one thing, but fuzzy - that suggests mold.


----------



## Genny (May 15, 2012)

It does look like mold.  Also, if it's been shrinkwapped, that could be the culprit.  CP likes air since there's so much moisture in them.


----------



## IrishLass (May 15, 2012)

Ditto what Genny said. 

IrishLass


----------



## soapopera (May 15, 2012)

Thanks ladies I'll notify my friend about it   Also he told me he kept it in his room where in the day it's really hot and humid.


----------

